# Fall Fishing Accelerating at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina
October 10, 2019*






*Contact Us Today to Reserve Your Dates​**2019-20 Winter Fishing Special​*(888) 677-4868






Bay Flats Lodge is offering special pricing to make your next corporate trip even easier during December and January. So, take advantage of great pricing, warm fires and cold air to make your next family or corporate event something special.

The following conditions apply to the 2019-20 Winter Fishing Special:
â€¢ Live bait and Texas Hotel Tax costs not included.
â€¢	When rescheduling due to bad weather, we will allow you to reschedule your trip any time within the following 12-months.
â€¢	If you reschedule for any reason other than bad weather, you will be required to reschedule your trip for the period of Dec. 2020 thru Jan. 2021.






​
Equipment:
â€¢	Simms Chest-Wader Rentals + Boots are $35/day
â€¢	Simms Wading Boot Rentals (Boots Only) is $20/day
â€¢	If you plan to wade fish, please bring your own rods & reels. Rod and reel rental is $30 per day (we supply rods & reels when fishing from the boat).

*San Antonio Bay in October​*Weâ€™re going to experience our first notable cool front of the season within the next couple days, which means an increase in trout action atop San Antonio Bay (SAB) shell pads, which are some of the finest mid-bay reefs youâ€™ll find in all of Texas. SAB offers plenty of space to accommodate everyone who might want to get in on the action, even on weekends. If youâ€™re able and willing, you should probably seriously consider getting your wading boots wet in SAB this month, especially if youâ€™re looking for some accelerated fall trout fishing.






​
Fishing the reefs on a calm, cool day following a frontal passage can be very prosperous. Start your approach with a small top water bait that wonâ€™t make a lot of noise. Work the lure across the shallow portions of the reef on both sides of the reef. If the fish arenâ€™t showing any interest at the waterâ€™s surface, offer them a slow-sinker instead. Cast a MirrOdine or Corky out into deeper water and wait just a few seconds before beginning the required twitch, twitch, pause retrieve. If that doesnâ€™t work, walk out a little further and start tossing a plastic tail into deep water while slowly hopping it back up the slope of the reef.

Locating the active bite along the reef may mean youâ€™ll first need to locate bait activity. Typically, youâ€™ll find the trout if you find the bait. If you arenâ€™t able to physically see bait working on top of the water, then you may elect to not waste time chunking a surface walker - the baitfish might be holding below the surface or near the bottom. You might want to start your search with your sub-surface baits, instead.






​
Because this bay has the number of reefs that it does, itâ€™s necessary that you know your way around. Spend your first few SAB outings with someone whoâ€™s already familiar with the bay â€" a close fishing buddy, or maybe even a local fishing guide. By remembering safety as being the major precursor to success in this bay system, as well as others, do yourself a huge favor and go slow in the beginning, and always remember to use your auto-kill switch (which, as of September 1, 2019, is now required by law).

*Weâ€™re Now Accepting Applications for Full-Time Fishing Guides​*








*CLICK HERE TO APPLY*​
Do you have all required Federal and State credentials, and are they all current and up to date?
- USCG OUPV (6-Pack) License
- American Red Cross First-Aid and CPR Card
- Active Membership/Participant in Random Drug and Alcohol Testing Program 
Management System or Consortium Program
- USCG Medical Certificate
- TP&WD Guide License
- Texas Saltwater Fishing License
- TWIC Card - Does NOT need to be current, but must have one.






​
You must also possess the following:
-	Good communication skills.
-	A strong work ethic.
-	A positive and service-oriented attitude.
-	Self-motivation.
-	A willingness and ability to work with people (customers).
-	Extraordinary good manners and an ability to be courteous at all times.
-	Ability to maintain a clean, neat appearance at all times.

*CLICK HERE TO APPLY*​
*To arrange a meeting, please call TJ Christensen at (361) 746-0248​*
*Dockside with Randy Brown​*_BFL Manager​_*I like watching birds.* Iâ€™m not a bird enthusiast in the proper sense of the word. I donâ€™t carry binoculars and a birding book. I donâ€™t record the different species I see. Truth be told, I donâ€™t know the names of the vast majority of the birds I see. But I still like watching birds, especially the little ones. These little winged particles of greatness fascinate me. How does something this small survive, much less thrive? I donâ€™t have the answer, and thatâ€™s part of the reason I find small birds so interesting.






​
What they teach me is that I am too often captivated by the large and extravagant. Itâ€™s easy to fixate on the obvious and give my attention to the largest and loudest. The small and simplistic are easily overlooked, and often times to my own detriment.






​
Here at Bay Flats Lodge, weâ€™re pretty simple. Good food, comfortable accommodations, a welcoming smile, and a relaxed atmosphere is what you can expect to find. Thereâ€™s nothing magical about any of these things, they simply require attention to detail - a natural focus on the little things.

*What Our Recent Guests Are Saying​*_The Lodge staff were very friendly, and they were able to answer any questions we had. Capt. Jeremy McClelland was awesome - he made the experience the best it could be! The appetizers and the dinner were very good. The facility was very nice, and I will visit again! Everything was great! - *Jack G. 10/7/19*

The staff were all extremely friendly and helpful throughout our entire trip. They continuously made sure that our needs were met. Capt. Billy Freudensprung was an excellent guide! My fishing partner and I had a great time on the water with him because we got along great, and he kept the fishing fun and interesting. There was never a moment where he wasn't making sure our hooks were baited. I would love to fish with Capt. Billy again. All of the food was stellar! I don't usually enjoy cold cut sandwiches, but I really enjoyed the sandwich we had on the boat. The steaks and appetizers were incredible, and breakfast was the perfect meal before heading out on the water. The entire lodge was clean and orderly, just as expected. Everything was great! Thank you to all of the staff and guides! - *Aaron L. 10/6/19*

Great staff - very enjoyable! Capt. Billy Freudensprung was awesome! I want to fish with him again! Best fried fish Iâ€™ve ever had! And I finished the steak, too - Iâ€™m proud! The entire visit was honestly a breath of fresh air! - *Alejandro P. 10/5/19*

You can't have a better experience than with this group - food, guides, lodging, staff and all around relaxation! - *Kevin J. 10/4/19*

I don't know how you could improve on your services - everything was very well done! - *Billy A. 10/4/19*

Capt. Kevin Matula was fantastic, and Capt. 'Lil John Wyatt was very good, as well! - *Brian C. 10/4/19*_

*Seven-Day Weather Forecast​**Thursday 10 % Precip.*
Intervals of clouds and sunshine. High 88F. Winds SSE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Friday 80 % Precip.*
Becoming windy with thunderstorms likely. High near 85F. Winds S at 10 to 15 mph, becoming N and increasing to 25 to 35 mph. Chance of rain 80%. Higher wind gusts possible.
*Saturday 0 % Precip.*
Partly cloudy skies. Gusty winds in the morning. High near 75F. Winds NNE at 20 to 30 mph.
*Sunday 20 % Precip.*
Partly to mostly cloudy. Slight chance of a rain shower. High 82F. Winds NE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Monday 40 % Precip.*
Scattered thunderstorms in the morning. Partly cloudy skies late. High 86F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
*Tuesday 40 % Precip.*
Scattered thunderstorms in the morning, then partly cloudy late. High near 90F. Winds s at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
*Wednesday 40 % Precip.*
Scatted thunderstorms in the morning. Then partly cloudy late. High 87F. Winds NE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
*Coastal Water Temperature:* 
Port Aransas 84.0 degrees
Seadrift 86.0 degrees
Matagorda Bay 85.0 degrees

*Watch our story*





*Download our App on iTunes* 
https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play *
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:*
Mercury Outboards
ES Custom Boats
Simmons Custom Rigging
Power Pole
Wet Sounds
ForEverlast - Hunting & Fishing Products
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Coastline Trailers
CCA - Texas
Building Conservation Trust - CCAâ€™s National Habitat Program
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl
Copeland Duck Calls
Reaction Strike Lures
Swan Point Landing
Jecoâ€™s Marine & Tackle






​


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Thank you!*

Thanks


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Welcome Aboard Captain Rudy*

http://www.bayflatslodgeblog.com/welcome-aboard-captain-rudy/


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Thank you for all the business!*

Get expert instructions and advise using artificial lures, where, when and how to use these options to fool trout and redfish. Learn proper speed, technique, and size.

Rates for Artificial Lures $630 1-3 anglers. Add $55 for a 4th angler.

Bring your own equipment, or rent the guideâ€™s rods/reels.

Nothing gets the adrenaline pumping like a big redfish, or gator size trout, chasing down a topwater lure. When that bronze-colored submarine raises its head and makes the waterâ€™s surface swirl like a flushing toilet beneath your lure, even the most seasoned and experienced saltwater angler gets goose bumps. It doesnâ€™t matter who you are!


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

ITINERARY

Check-in is typically between 4:00PM-5:00PM in our upstairs great room where you will enjoy a warm welcome from our exceptional staff, setting the stage for an extraordinary Bay Flats Lodge experience.

Your activities at the Lodge will revolve around the following daily itinerary:

4:00-5:00PM Check-In at our Wireless Registration Bar
5:30PM Appetizers
6:30PM Dinner
5:00AM Breakfast
6:00-7:00AM Boat Departure
Upon returning from your day of fishing, take advantage of the opportunity for some downtime by retreating to your room. Enjoy a refreshing shower, or simply relax for a while as you decompress before having to jump in the car to drive home.

DAILY APPETIZERS

Appetizers are served each afternoon at 5:30PM in our airy outdoor kitchen, and may include any two of a host of delicious items such as:

Golden fried quail legs with an aioli sauce.
Bacon-wrapped shrimp diablos brushed with jalapeno kiwi jelly.
Spicy pulled-pork tacos topped with a zesty pico de gallo salsa.
Tangy south of the border Mexican shrimp cocktail.
Fresh red snapper ceviche atop homemade corn tostadas.
Mesquite smoked baby back ribs with spicy BBQ sauce.
Skewered prime ribeye beef tips grilled to perfection.

NIGHTLY DINNER

A four-course dinner, to include complimentary wine for each guest, is served nightly at 6:30PM in our upstairs great room and kitchen, and is usually concluded each evening with any one of a variety of luscious desserts like New Orleans style bread pudding in bourbon sauce. Main entrees typically include:

16 oz. aged center-cut Black Angus ribeye steak accompanied by hefty stalks of fresh jumbo asparagus and creamy rosemary mashed potatoes, orâ€¦
Double-boned, center-cut pork chops with a balsamic glaze atop a delicious bed of wilted spinach over polenta.

MORNING BREAKFAST

A hot breakfast is offered by our kitchen staff in our upstairs great room beginning at 5:00AM each morning prior to your day on the water, and is comprised of the following:

Scrambled Eggs
Biscuits with Sausage Gravy
Sausage Kolaches
Bacon
Sausage
An Assortment of Dry Cereals
Fresh Fruit
Breakfast Bars
Coffee, Tea, Milk, and Orange Juice
BOAT LUNCHES

Our signature gourmet sandwiches, that are made of four different meats and include cheese, are the main attraction of our daily boat lunches, which are also complimented with plenty of chips, cookies, soft drinks and cold water.

Rest and relax in one of our many spacious guest suites located throughout the Lodge properties. With an ability to accommodate up to 46 guests, we are almost certain to have a suite that will match your needs for comfort and convenience.

Private room arrangements (single-occupancy) can be accommodated at $350.00 per person / per night.

Our great room comfortably seats 54 guests, and it quickly doubles as a great meeting room for large corporate meetings, as well as for big family celebrations like reunions and other events.


----------

